# The Last Rose of Summer



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

One of my favorite recordings is violinist, Midori's Carnegie Hall debut which includes "Variations on The last Rose of Summer". For anyone who loves the violin it's a must watch. Also, listen to an amazing performance by Renee Fleming:

The Last Rose of Summer


----------

